# Local to me CCW fights back



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey guys on the way to work yesterday, the road I always take was blocked off by police and I later discovered that there had been a shooting around the mini mart and bank that I commonly frequent. I searched the local news paper website and came up with this. I'm glad the CCW holder is OK and I'm glad he isn't receiving any crap for his justified actions. Now hopefully some of the guys wont call me paranoid for having a CCW permit and carrying everywhere. Kinda scary, this place is literally right down the street from me.
http://www.wfsb.com/video/index.html
go to the one that says Police: Man returns attempted robbers' gunfire

here's a link to the local newspaper story:
http://www.theday.com/re.aspx?re=51b67e11-b8ac-44b6-bded-729388bc6a62


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope that they catch the guys.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad he's ok. Shouldn't be too hard to find a car with bullet holes and shot out windows.

Talk about your dumb crooks. What the hell were they thinking shooting at a car, that he's just going to stop for them? I've heard of ATM robberies before, but the victim was always confronted before they got back in their car.

BTW, it's a good idea to quote the article in case the story gets archived at a different link.



> Groton town police probing shooting
> By Stephen Chupaska Published on 5/23/2009
> 
> Groton - Police are investigating a shooting that occurred around 1 a.m. Friday in the area of Gungywamp Road and Sailfish Lane, near the entrance to the Navy Exchange Dolphin Mart and the Naval Federal Credit Union bank.
> ...


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Could happen anytime, anywhere, to anyone. Just yesterday, a guy walked into a local Applebees and shot a guy, then shot himself. The place was packed at supper time. He could have easily turned the gun on the patrons. What a world we live in. This happened in Bloomsburg, PA. We can't go around thinking it won't happen to me.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

nukehayes said:


> Now hopefully some of the guys wont call me paranoid for having a CCW permit and carrying everywhere.


I was talking to a buddy on the phone the other day and he mentioned that he saw that one of our friends carried when he went to buy a car because of the money he had on him. I told him id be carrying soon, and he started telling me guns are going to be banned. instead of getting into it with him. I just told him that because of that scare you cant find an in stock gun or ammo almost anywhere. and he told me "maybe people will stop getting shot then".. I was about to tell him that only people who legally obtained guns wont have them anymore and criminals still will but didnt wanna argue about it so I left it alone. I dont see how people can disregard the fact that the criminals with guns dont usually have permits, and usually didnt get it legally from the gun shop, so the ban wont stop them from getting one......


----------

